# Wann kommen die Hornhechte?



## Skunk2000 (13. Februar 2002)

Hi!
Wir waren vor 2Jahren mal in den Pfingstferien in Heiligenhafen und haben von Strand aus sehr gut Hornhecht gefangen! Wir wollen evtl. dieses jahr wieder rauf und den Hornhechten nachstellen! Wie sieht es zu dieser Zeit aus mit den Hornhechten und auf was soll ich angeln? Pose mit Heringsfetzen oder Blinker und wie ist das beim Blinker mit dem Drilling, soll ich zwischen Blinker und Haken Schnur lassen oder nicht?

---------------------------------------------------------------
Angeln ist die beste Droge!
Grüße aus dem Schwabenland, Euer Skunk2000


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. Februar 2002)

Warte mal noch einpaar Wochen !
Die Wassertemperatur in der südl. Ostsee hat erst gerade 5° ! Und die Horners sind erst bei Wassertemperaturen über 12° anzutreffen.
Also bis denne, ich bin auch immer scharf auf die ollen Horners! Macht doch Spass, ein paar "Gute" davon zu überlisten!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-------------------------------------------------------
Viel Petri Heil
www.mikefish.de


----------



## Seehund (13. Februar 2002)

@ Skunk,wiso Seehund 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hab ich was verpasst?Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus CuxhavenBernd

-------------------------------------------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.


----------



## MichaelB (13. Februar 2002)

Moin Skunk,wenn der Raps blüht gibt´s auch Hornies!Gruß
Michael


----------



## alfnie (13. Februar 2002)

Moin Skunk,mit den ersten Erdbeeren sind auch die Hornies reif.Hilsen fra Norge, alfnie


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. Februar 2002)

@ SeehundVielleicht hatte ich bei der Antwort noch Deine Pappnase auf ??? (Helau + Alaaf) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













-------------------------------------------------------
Viel Petri Heil
www.mikefish.de


----------



## Skunk2000 (13. Februar 2002)

Oops wollte danke MikeFish schreiben!
Aber danke Seehund sollte auch stimmen und danke MichealB und alfnie!
Nun noch zu meinen anderen Fragen:
Was für ne Posenmontage bräuchte ich und was für Blinker und wie ist das mit dem Stück Schnur zw. Blinker und Haken?


----------



## Hummer (13. Februar 2002)

Hallo Skunk,Posenmontage: Am besten fischt Du ein bis anderthalb Meter unter der Wasseroberfläche.
Hakengröße: 4-6, Forellenhaken am 20-25er Vorfach sind gut.Als Köder dienen Heringsfetzen (ca. daumennagelgroß) mit einem flatterigen Ende, ein Stück Seeringelwurm oder eine Garnele.Manche Angler nehmen eine Wasserkugel, ich ziehe eine schlanke Pose mit bis zu 40 gr Tragkraft vor (zb Drennan Hechtpose - ist oben leuchtorange, unten transparent). Rechne mit Fehlbissen, manchmal taucht die Pose beim Biß ab, manchmal saust sie ein paar Meter zur Seite.Hole sie alle paar Minuten ein paar Meter heran.Es gibt Spezialisten, die angeln mit "Menne´s Raketenpose" - ein Riesenteil, das ca 70 gr wiegt. Sieht man häufig auf der Klamottenmole in Warnemünde. Gibt´s z.B. bei Burmeister in Bad Doberan. Dort gibt es auch gute Tips, wo der Hornhecht wann zu erwischen ist.Spinnfischen würde ich auf einer gutbesetzen Mole nicht versuchen, kann aber beim Watangeln sehr erfolgreich sein.Schnelle Führung, ruckartiges Einholen erhöht die Chance, den Fisch zu haken.Auf das Stück Monofil schwören einige, andere sagen, es sei überflüssig und gebe zu viel Tüddel. Ich habe mit und ohne Schnurstück Hornies gefangen.Wenn Du ein Stück Strand für Dich hast, kannst Du auch mit der Pose oder besser einem Sbirolino aktiv angeln.
Wie beim Spinnfischen den Strand fächerförmig abfischen, die Pose oder den Sbiro aber nicht stehen lassen, sondern stetig einholen.Petri!Hummer


----------



## Skunk2000 (14. Februar 2002)

Danke für die Antwort Seehund! Aber meinst du Pfingstferien sind zu früh oder meinst du jetzt?


----------



## havkat (14. Februar 2002)

Moin Skunk!
Statt Mono zwischen Blinker und Drilling empfehle ich Dir einen oder zwei kleine Wirbel mit Doppelkarabiner. Bei unbemerkter Beschäding des Schnurstücks durch Hornies Raspelzähne besteht die Gefahr, daß einer mit Drilling im Kiefer aussteigt.

-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## Skunk2000 (15. Februar 2002)

Danke für eure bisherigen Antworten!
Noch was uns zwar wann soll ich Anschlagen soll ich ihn erst ziehen lassen oder sofort anschlagen? Und wie soll ich anschlagen, wohl sehr stark, damit er in das holzige Maul eindringen kann, oder?


----------



## Skunk2000 (15. Februar 2002)

Und noch ne kleine Frage kann ich auch mit ner Meerforelle rechnen?


----------



## Hummer (15. Februar 2002)

Beim Blinkern sofort, bei der Posenangelei beim Untertauchen der Pose oder mit Beginn der Seitwärtsbewegung mit gesenkter Rute Schnur durch Einkurbeln straffen und beim Spüren von Fischkontakt anschlagen.
Ein Holzfälleranschlag ist nicht nötig, sonst fliegt Dir der Hornpuper, wie Meeresangler Schwerin diesen Fisch so gerne nennt,im Nahbereich womöglich um die Ohren.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Normaler, zackiger Anschlag reicht.Wichtig sind nadelscharfe Haken - Wenn Du sie über den Fingernagel ziehst, müssen sie eine Kratzspur hinterlassen, wenn Du sie vorsichtig über den Handballen bewegst, sollen sie sich "klebrig" anfühlen.Mit einer Meerforelle kannst Du rechnen, aber erwarte sie nicht. Ich habe beim Hornhechtangeln noch keine erwischt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Petri!Hummer


----------



## Skunk2000 (15. Februar 2002)

Ok danke Hummer ich freu mich schon so drauf!
Hoffentlich kann mein Vater das Geschäft zu Pfingsten ne Woche zumachen und mit mir rauffahren!


----------



## Hummer (15. Februar 2002)

Na, dann wünsche ich Dir viel Glück, Skunk 2000! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich hoffe dieses Jahr auch einige von den Gesellen zu erwischen. Macht einen Riesenspaß auf sie zu angeln und lecker schmecken sie auch.Außerdem erinnere ich mich immer gern an den ersten Fisch, den ich als Elfjähriger aus dem Meer zog - ein Hornhecht von über 50 cm.Petri!Hummer


----------



## Skunk2000 (16. Februar 2002)

Schade im neuen Board war noch ein Beitrag von Nordlicht, der ist jetzt leider weg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hab mal von nem Angler aus Heiligenhafen gehört, das die Gräten wenn man den Hornhecht brät grün werden! Stimmt das?
Und wie soll die Posenmotage aussehen, damit ich weit genug rauswerfen kann, ohne mir extra ne Brandungsrute zu kaufen!


----------



## Skunk2000 (16. Februar 2002)

Muss eins noch fragen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
Und zwar was für Blinkier könnt ihr mir empfehlen schlanke oder eher "bauchige" oder habt ihr villeicht nen Geheimtip?

-------------------------------------------------------
Angeln ist die beste Droge!
Grüße aus dem Schwabenland, Euer Skunk2000


----------



## Hummer (16. Februar 2002)

Nimm lieber die schlanken - Hansen Flash in 16 gr zum Beispiel.Jau, die Gräten werden grün. Meine Mutter ist damals auf Borkum zur Vermieterin gelaufen und hat gefragt, ob der Fisch giftig sei, den Klein-Hummer da gefangen hat.Eine Brandungsrute brauchst Du nicht zum Hornhechtangeln. Da Du ja nur in 1-1,5 m angelst, ist der Abstand zwischen Pose und Haken nicht so groß und die Rute muß auch nicht so lang sein. Wenn Deine Spinnrute 40 gr wirft, kannst Du sie auch zum Posenangeln verwenden, falls Du nur eine Rute mitnehmen willst. Ansonsten kannst Du auch eine leichte Karpfen/Schleienrute nehmen, da Du mit einer längeren Rute weiter werfen kannst.Meine Posenmontage ist ganz einfach. Da es sich bei der Drennan-Hechtpose um ein Durchlaufmodell handelt, kommt zuerst ein Silikonstopper auf die Schnur, anschließend wird die Pose aufgefädelt, dann kommt ein der Posentragkraft entsprechendes Kugelblei. Ein Wirbel wird angeknotet und das Vorfach eingeschlauft. Feddich!Petri!Hummer[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Hummer am 16-02-2002 um 22:09.]


----------



## Basti (16. Februar 2002)

Hi!
Damit du mit Pose weit wefen kannst, würde ich an deiner Stelle eine Matchrute nehmen, dann kommst du schön weit.Gruß
Basti


----------



## Nordlicht (16. Februar 2002)

na, nun mal nicht gleich weinen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



habe dir nur gepostet das ich beiträgen hier nur voll zustimmen kann.
wenn es dich auf " meine " insel verschlagen sollte fahre ( oder lasse fahren ) mal nach wallnau, fahre solange auf der strasse bis du ins wasser fährst wenn du nicht rechtzeitig bremst...wenn du jetzt eine kleine steinmole im wasser siehst bist du richtig.
an der stelle rechts von der mole kannst du gut hornis fangen, ich hatte in kurzer zeit mit zwei ruten und segelposen 16 kämpfer auf die schuppen gelegt !

-------------------------------------------------------





 Gruss von der Insel


----------



## Skunk2000 (21. Februar 2002)

Was für eine Tragkraft sollte die pose denn haben? hab im Askari-Katalog extra Hornhechtposen gesehen mit Tragkräften zw. 20 und 35 gramm!


----------



## havkat (22. Februar 2002)

Moin Skunk!
Zum Posenfischen benutze ich eine eigenschwere, farblose also durchsichtige Pose. Lang und schlank, nur die Antenne ist in Signalfarben (orange/gelb). Unten ist das Blei "eingegossen". Das Gewicht beträgt, glaube ich, 30g.
Der Flatterfetzen sinkt, unbeschwert, schön natürlich ab und es baumelt nix Verdächtiges überm Köder rum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Musst mal die Fachgeschäfte durchforsten.

-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I. FDM u. Mefojunkie)
Norge endet am Nordkap...leider!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. Februar 2002)

Alte Wasserkugel( am Besten transparent) reicht aus. Muß keine teure Posen für die Hornis benutzen. Wichtig ist nur so wenig Geschirr benutzen wie Möglich. kein zusätzliches Blei und auf Wirbel kannst Du auch verzichten. Pose etwa 1,5-2 m Tief stellen, dann wird es schon.

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## Hummer (22. Februar 2002)

quote:
Alte Wasserkugel( am Besten transparent) reicht aus. 
Wenn man im Bellyboat mitten im Fisch sitzt, geht das schon an. Aber 40 m von dem Teil entfernt am Ufer oder auf der Mole wird´s mit der Bißerkennung schwierig, gerade bei Sonnenschein oder unruhigem Wasser.Es sei denn, man fischt aktiv und holt die Kugel stetig ran - dann merkt man´s, wenn ein Fisch beißt.Nun könnte man anstatt der transparenten eine farbige Wasserkugel nehmen. Mir sind die Dinger aber zu plump.Petri!Hummer


----------



## Hummer (24. Februar 2002)

Ich habe mir mal die Hornhechtposen in besagtem Katalog angeguckt. Sie erscheinen mir von Form, Tragkraft und Sichtbarkeit gut für die Hornhechtangelei geeignet. Allerdings würde ich ob des geringen Abstandes zwischen Pose und Haken eine transparente Pose vorziehen.Das Teil was Havkat vorschlug, findest Du auf Seite 264, Nummer 9, allerdings fehlt die Gewichtsangabe. Falls Du diese Pose bestellen möchtest, nimm die größte. Ist auch meiner Ansicht nach hervorragend geeignet.Die von mir beschriebenen Drennan-Posen findest Du auf Seite 128, Nummer 2.Petri!Hummer


----------



## Skunk2000 (25. Februar 2002)

Danke Hummer, dass Du dir so viel Mühe gibst! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Nur die von Havkat finde ich im Katalog nicht, auf dieser Seite sind nur Bleie!
Die Drennan-Posen sind bei mir auf Seite 130, Nr.2!
Kannst du mir sagen, welches Gewicht ich nehmen soll? Und noch was wegen der Montage, soll ich z.B bei ner Pose mit 25gramm TK einfach ein 20gramm blei dran hängen und dann noch mit kleinen Kugelbleien und Bleischroten ausbleien oder wie? Eine Zeichnung wäre nicht schlecht, wenn es dir nicht zu viel Mühe macht!

-------------------------------------------------------
Angeln ist die beste Droge!
Grüße aus dem Schwabenland, Euer Skunk2000


----------



## havkat (25. Februar 2002)

Moin Skunk!
Nicht zuviel Getüdddel ans Vorfach! Bei ruhigem Sonnenwetter schaut Belone sich die Sache schon mal genauer an! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ein Blei unmittelbar unter die Pose, das Vorfach unbeschwert. So sinkt der Köder schön natürlich und langsam ab. Bei Wellengang flattert er munter durch die Gegend und wird, meistens, bedenkenlos genommen. Beim Auswerfen die Schnur kurz vorm Einschlag der Pose leicht abbremsen. Dann gibt´s kein Problem mit überschlagendem Vorfach. Solltest Du viele Fehlbisse haben, warte bis der Hornhecht springt bzw. übers Wasser surft. Dann hat er den Braten gerochen und will die Geschichte wieder loswerden...... zu spät! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I. FDM u. Mefojunkie)
Norge endet am Nordkap...leider!


----------



## Franky (25. Februar 2002)

Hi Skunk, ich kann Dich aber nur warnen: nich erschrecken!! Die Biester sind richtig flott unterwegs. Leider konnte ich die beiden Bisse auf einen geschleppten Wobbler nicht verwerten, aber mich wunderte schon, als der Pfeil an Jörg und mir im Boot vorbeidonnerte.Bei Posen würde ich Dir zu den Drennen Piker in 20 - 30 g raten und das Blei direkt darunter festsetzen - die kannste auch zu Hause auf Hecht nehmen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Hummer (25. Februar 2002)

Hallo Skunk,Pose und Blinker sind ab morgen früh unterwegs. Ich habe Dir eine Drennan Pike mit 28 gr Tragkraft eingepackt. Dazu ein Katharinenblei, das kannst Du auf die Hauptschnur klemmen, nachdem Du Stopper und Pose aufgefädelt hast.Durch das verschiebbare Blei kannst Du den Abstand von Pose zu Haken frei wählen, also auch die Havkat-Montage mit dem Blei direkt unter der Pose problemlos bauen.Zeichnung habe ich beigelegt, der Scan sah so bescheiden aus, daß ich ihn nicht hier reinstellen mag.Wenn Du Dir noch Drennan- oder Havkat-Posen zulegen willst, würde ich Dir zu den größeren Exemplaren raten. Petri!Hummer


----------



## Skunk2000 (26. Februar 2002)

Hi Hummer!
Erst mal muss ich sagen, auf Anglerboard.de sind die nettesten Leute die ich aus dem Internet kenn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Als erstes hab ich von ZinkaTinka ne Rute geschenkt bekommen und jetzt von dir noch Pose, Blinker und Blei! Find ich sehr nett, zumal du mich garnicht kennst!
Hab noch ne Frage, und zwar wie sieht es mit durchlaufbeil am Grund aus und dann evtl Heringsfetzen und ne Styroporkugel auf Grund und ein (verschiebares) Bleischrot um die Höhe des Heringfetzens einstellen zu können?
Hab auf diese Montage nur gute erfahrungen gemacht, ob auf Aal im Binnensee in Heiligenhafen oder Hecht auf töten Köderfisch bis hin zu Döbel, Barbe und auch mal einen (kleinen) Karpfen!
Ist dass empfehlenswert?

-------------------------------------------------------
Angeln ist die beste Droge!
Grüße aus dem Schwabenland, Euer Skunk2000


----------



## Skunk2000 (26. Februar 2002)

Meine natürlich TinkaTinka und nich ZinkaTinka!
nochmal danke und gruß, Stefan

-------------------------------------------------------
Angeln ist die beste Droge!
Grüße aus dem Schwabenland, Euer Skunk2000


----------



## til (26. Februar 2002)

@skunk:
Im Prinzip nein, diese Montage ist nicht empfehlenswert auf Hornhechte, weil sich die meist in den obersten Wasserschichten rumtreiben.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Skunk2000 (26. Februar 2002)

Ok danke!

-------------------------------------------------------
Angeln ist die beste Droge!
Grüße aus dem Schwabenland, Euer Skunk2000


----------



## Hummer (26. Februar 2002)

Ich kann mich an einen Artikel von Andy Little erinnern, wo er von der Mole aus den Hornhechten mit Grundblei und auftreibendem Köder nachstellte. Allerdings verwendete er, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kein Styropor, sondern eine Wasserkugel um den Köder bis unter die Wasseroberfläche auftreiben zu lassen. 
Ich habe allerdings noch nie jemanden gesehen, der so auf Hornhecht angelte. Petri!Hummer


----------



## Skunk2000 (26. Februar 2002)

Naja dank deiner hechtpose hab ich ja dann auch ein hohes WG, also kann ich schön weit werfen
Nochmal vielen Dank

-------------------------------------------------------
Angeln ist die beste Droge!
Grüße aus dem Schwabenland, Euer Skunk2000


----------



## Hummer (26. Februar 2002)

Gern geschehen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Petri!Hummer


----------



## Skunk2000 (1. März 2002)

Hai hummer!
hab dein packet erhalten, hat mich sehr gefreut!
Der Hansen sieht ja spitze aus, mit dem muss ich was fangen 
Ps: hast du meine PNs bekommen?
Vielen Dank
Srefan


----------

